# Doeling with Pnemonia - Help w Nuflor dosage



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

We just came home from State Fair and have two doelings with Pneumonia.

I have Nuflor

what is the dosage and duration?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

From the "Health & Wellness" section:

DOSE at 6mL/100 lbs SC (SQ) every 4 days, or 3.5mL/100 lbs IM in the neck area every 2 days.

Not sure if that's how everyone uses it, but that is what is listed. I'd do another search just to be sure.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Cindy.

I saw the same dosage, however reading through the posts there seems to be some sentiment that a treatment once every 4 days could not maintain high enough doses of the medication within the blood to be effective. 

I read in a post that someone was dosing at 3 cc per 100 pounds once a day for a 5 day series . . . I just need some clarification.

With the goats high metabolism, they can not be dosed the same as cattle ?


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

My limited medical knowledge has frequently confirmed that most infections that are corrected by antibiotics require 7 days minimum in the bloodstream. If the one you are using is like "Zithromax" which remains in the blood for 2-3 days after repeated dose then 5 days may be enough to ensure that hatching bacteria a week later are also killed off otherwise you risk antibiotic resistant strains resurging later. 

I can't confirm if nuflor is one of these types of "slow to be removed from the blood by the liver" type or not (but most are not). Older animals also have reduced liver function so care should be taken not to over medicate them with any meds that have this persistent bloodstream level property. Hope your goat recovers quickly.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The dose is 3cc/100# SQ - 1 X day - 4-5 days, for Pneumonia


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthatMy vet says you can go to 7 days if necessary, but my goats are usually better after 4 days. I also give Banamine the first day or two.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Daniel Babcock said:


> Thanks Cindy.
> 
> I saw the same dosage, however reading through the posts there seems to be some sentiment that a treatment once every 4 days could not maintain high enough doses of the medication within the blood to be effective.
> 
> ...


Confusing, isn't it?

Mods: Can the dosage be changed in the "Health and Wellness" section?


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your assistance, piecing together information from many threads I determined the same dosage/duration as Janie recommended.

Thank you Janie!

I was very worried about the possibility of losing both doelings as they were down and very poor last night. However after administering the 3 cc sq nuflor dosage and the 1 cc banamine dosage I woke up this morning to find them up and about with no mucous, restored respiration and good energy.

Thanks again, these were two of our family favorites!


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

MF-Alpines said:


> Confusing, isn't it?
> 
> Mods: Can the dosage be changed in the "Health and Wellness" section?


I second this recommendation!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I gave all my girls bo-se shots before the fair, and they had their pasteurella vax's earlier this year. Still, I have some snotty noses. Nobody feeling down yet, but I am keeping a close watch on them. Sorry you have some really sick ones, what a bummer! I loved the fair, the only thing that bothered me, is that I was penned near the entrance to the ring, and folks were hanging out near my kid pen (more than one did this), and were just letting their goats stick their heads through the panels and hang out with my goats. I should have brought it up at the meeting, but I was mostly thinking about getting out of there asap for the long drive home! I think some people just don't quite understand biosecurity yet, and need some help with it.


----------

